# eBay Blind Spot Mirrors?



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Searched and got no hits. Has anybody tried these blind spot mirrors on eBay? I wonder if they really do work because if they do - it would be very, very useful for me and anybody else

eBay link:
09 Up Holden Cruze Curve Blindspot Mirror Glass 2P | eBay


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Id much rather have the ones with the blinky lights.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Id much rather have the ones with the blinky lights.


Are you talking about like the one Ford has on their cars "BLIS system" or something similar? Or does Chevrolet have their own blind spot mirrors/system now?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> Are you talking about like the one Ford has on their cars "BLIS system" or something similar? Or does Chevrolet have their own blind spot mirrors/system now?


Chevrolet has their own their own version offered in 2013 models.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Sonic said:


> Chevrolet has their own their own version offered in 2013 models.


Gotcha, do you know if it would be compatible for our cars that did not come with it?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Doubtful.... I think wiring changed to accomodate this feature... And as previously discussed on the heated mirrors topic there is no additional wiring in the previous models.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I suppose those could help, but I don't need them. Since the windshield mirror shows everything directly behind the car, I use the outside mirrors to eliminate the blind spots. Works well once you get them adjusted properly.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Sonic said:


> Doubtful.... I think wiring changed to accomodate this feature... And as previously discussed on the heated mirrors topic there is no additional wiring in the previous models.


That's what I was thinking too. Also, my LTZ didn't come with the backup camera but does have a navigation - is the wiring different as well for the back up camera to work with my navigation?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

GoldenCruze said:


> I suppose those could help, but I don't need them. Since the windshield mirror shows everything directly behind the car, I use the outside mirrors to eliminate the blind spots. Works well once you get them adjusted properly.


Interesting. I might do it this way instead.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> Interesting. I might do it this way instead.


It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Also, my LTZ didn't come with the backup camera but does have a navigation - is the wiring different as well for the back up camera to work with my navigation?


Yep different because 2013 Cruze that have the enhanced safety package.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I'll have to get used to it if I do it that way because I've never done it before. And I was thinking the wiring for the BackUp Camera would be different.. Great... now I have to find ways to modify the whole system!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys must have everything lined up perfectly. I can't get it perfect for me. It may be my height and the way I have to sit in the car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> You guys must have everything lined up perfectly. I can't get it perfect for me. It may be my height and the way I have to sit in the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



Sounds like it has to be perfect in order to do that


----------

